

Julian Assange answers questions from Guardian readers - kaiwen1
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/blog/2010/dec/03/julian-assange-wikileaks

======
jdp23
this was one of his most interesting responses:

"Since 2007 we have been deliberately placing some of our servers in
jurisdictions that we suspected suffered a free speech deficit inorder to
separate rhetoric from reality. Amazon was one of these cases."

~~~
mike-cardwell
I thought that was interesting too. I'm not sure I believe it though. It seems
more likely to me that they made up this story after they were kicked off.

~~~
jdp23
Distinctly possible. But this kind of testing would be consistent with his
overall philosophy. And it worked out great for them to be kicked off: they
were able to rehost quickly, got a lot of publicity, and a lot of people who
care more about free speech than the specifics of cables are now more
energized.

EDIT: I was surprised to see the parent downvoted (although it's since
recovered). Maybe he's right, maybe not, but it's certainly worth discussing
-- so the comment adds value to the discussion.

